# Crucial MX 500 AES 256-bit encryption abschalten



## ubuntu1967 (19. Januar 2019)

_Hallo ich habe eine Crucial MX 500, 1terabyte SSD mit AES_ 256-bit encryption
Kann man das AES 256-bit encryption mit Software oder im Bios abschalten?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (20. Januar 2019)

Seid ihr denn alle da?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (20. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich keine Antwort bekomme mach ich hier zu?


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Januar 2019)

evtl. kann keiner Helfen?!


----------



## fotoman (20. Januar 2019)

Mit viel zu weing Angaben und der Erwartung, dass hier kostenlos Live--Support geleistet wird, sowieso nicht. Da bringt es auch ncihts, wenn man das Forum mit seinen Beiträgen zuspamt.

Da mein Sicherheitsbedürfnis privat nicht groß genug ist, um meine komplette Systemplatte zu verschlüsseln, habe ich Google angeworfen und dort u.U. dashier gefunden
Hardware-Verschluesselung fuer SSDs: So nutzt ihr die Crypto-Funktionen - NETZWELT

Und schon stellt sich mir die Frage, WIE verschlüsselt wurde (oder gar, ob überhaupt, nur mit Option 1 wäre Linux startfähig):
- Passwort im BIOS (mag ja ein Laptop oder ein passender Desktop sein)
- Passwort über irgendeine Software unter Windows (wie auch immer das mit einer Systemplatte möglich sein soll)
- Nutzung von Bitlocker und co

(1) und (2) kann man vermutlich mit passenden Rechten und dem Passwort abschalten (ich könnte es auf meinen Arbeitslaptop vermutlich nicht)
(3) kann man unter Windows Abschalten (wieder mit passenden Rechten und dem Passwort)


----------

